# Guess What Day It Is?!?!?! Oyster Day!!!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! Kyra is on her honeymoon in Ireland but Kirstin will be out at Gilligan's braving the cold with Logan and a special guest bartender! Bundle up and join us tonight for the usual get down!!! 

Love from the Gills crew!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought it was Hump Day.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*Pics of Oyster night!*

Another great Wednesday night at Gilligan's! Thanks Dylan for the fresh caught squid and sheepshead! Thanks Gilligans for the 2 free shots! Thanks fellow fishin, divin buddies for all of the nonsense and fun!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*Pics of Oyster night*







































More pics


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for posting Steph, that should make some viewers happy *


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

had fun. glad i was able to make it out again.


----------

